# Warhammer 40k: Space Marine E3 video



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

New trailer coming from E3. Great stuff.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

DO WANT!!!!!!!!!!!! ok now that i got that out, this game looks fun. Cant wait to get it for my laptop (if it can play it XD)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn, this is looking better by the minute. I am definitely going to get this when it comes out.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant wait!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

heavy bolter's give a new meaning to "Say Hello to my Little Friend!"


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking forwards to finding out what the multi player will be like, I'm sure I've read there will be. Not sure how one would do it, 4v4? all the way up to 16vs16? I'd love to see some Last Stand mode similar to the one in L4D where you fight for as long as you can while the opponents get harder and harder.

Only SM in multiplayer? or IG and Orks as well? Can't see IG being able to do much of anything vs either. Unless you run a squad of 5-10 guys.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaos for multiplayer! Night Lords skin had better be in there so that I can use Lightning Claws and look awesome.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Multiplayer is confirmed, and it seems like it will end up with something like Chaos vs Loyalist marines. Or a mix of both.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Looking forwards to finding out what the multi player will be like, I'm sure I've read there will be. Not sure how one would do it, 4v4? all the way up to 16vs16? I'd love to see some Last Stand mode similar to the one in L4D where you fight for as long as you can while the opponents get harder and harder.
> 
> Only SM in multiplayer? or IG and Orks as well? Can't see IG being able to do much of anything vs either. Unless you run a squad of 5-10 guys.



From what I hear of the multiplayer - 

8 vs 8 Chaos vs Loyalist Marines, fully customisable and you earn more gear the more experience you gain (think similar to classes on call of duty).

"Cleanse" mode, which is basically you and some mates taking on wave after wave of enemies until you die or you kill them all.

4 Player online co-op mode. This is the one i'm most looking forward to due to the fact that the game looks like it can be played as either an FPS or a hack n slash, so 2 people get the guns and 2 people get the lightning claws etc.

Different chapter skins for multiplayer too apparently, although i'm not sure if Orks/IG will be in it (although I can imagine orks).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Wants 64v64*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Moves Game Higher up the wishlist*


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Vaz said:


> *Wants 64v64*


Lol? Isn't that a force strong enough to bring most planets to submission? :crazy:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Lol? Isn't that a force strong enough to bring most planets to submission? :crazy:


New Game Mode: Subjugation

64 Space Marine players vs. 10,000,000 ork players.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> New Game Mode: Subjugation
> 
> 64 Space Marine players vs. 10,000,000 ork players.


Sign me up for that!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I think an interesting mode would be 3 or 4 space marines versus up to 60 infinitely respawnable Orks. =3 Whoever kills a Space Marine gets to be a Space Marine next round. In the case of one killing multiples, it's randomly decided between the rest.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Heh, I want MAG sized games, 10 Space marines, 246 orks :laugh:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> New Game Mode: Subjugation
> 
> 64 Space Marine players vs. 10,000,000 ork players.


 That would be awesome, but sadly, I'm pretty sure the X-Box 360 wouldn't be able to deal with that huge of a game. 



Rathios1337 said:


> Heh, I want MAG sized games, 10 Space marines, 246 orks :laugh:


As said above, I don't think the 360 would be able to deal with a game of that size. 

If only, because it would be epic if it could.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> That would be awesome, but sadly, I'm pretty sure the X-Box 360 wouldn't be able to deal with that huge of a game.
> 
> 
> As said above, I don't think the 360 would be able to deal with a game of that size.
> ...


Fuck the 360, make this PC-exclusive.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Its not going to be PC exclusive though. Unless they make it PC exclusive at the last possible second.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmtjxZB6oaM&feature=youtu.be

Cant wait!!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

As far as Space Marine propaganda go, that E3 trailer is pretty good  Poor PDF and Guardsmen... no respect.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Shandathe said:


> As far as Space Marine propaganda go, that E3 trailer is pretty good  Poor PDF and Guardsmen... no respect.


They die in their duty to the Emperor. They also give us Astartes the time to finish our cups of coffee before going in and reaping all the glory.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

There is also, apparently, a different Warhammer 40K game coming out sometime next month called Killteam or something like that. What I was told at my local Gamestop is that if the player beats the game, you unlock it for Space Marine. By it i'm guessing he meant either the game, or a multiplayer skin. Probably the latter.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Kill Team's a small coop game (looks replayable enough though) that'll show up on the appropriate platform markets which will let you unlock a piece of wargear for Space Marine (Power Sword, of the top of my head).


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Shandathe said:


> Kill Team's a small coop game (looks replayable enough though) that'll show up on the appropriate platform markets which will let you unlock a piece of wargear for Space Marine (Power Sword, of the top of my head).


Cool. Thanks for that bit of info.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Shandathe said:


> As far as Space Marine propaganda go, that E3 trailer is pretty good  Poor PDF and Guardsmen... no respect.


Screw the Guard and their flashlights and t-shirts. Everyone knows that real men fight with bolters and chainswords.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Screw the Guard and their flashlights and t-shirts. Everyone knows that real men fight with bolters and chainswords.


Pfffff i Fight with Plasma Pistol and Force Sword


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So Ultra Marines can walk around, build up fury, and "Stomp the Yard" causing 20 Orks fly in diffrent directions.... Sorry but that fucking stupid. Other than that it looks alright.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The game itself looks good, but the fluff is terrible.

It looks like its just 1 marine tearing apart hundreds of Orks.

I don't care if your a Sergeant, Chaplain, Captain, whatever.
If your surrounded by 20 Orks, your dead. Period.
You can't magically stamp your foot on the ground and send them all flying.


I am looking forward to playing this game. Looks wise it is impressive, and it will probably be one of the best games of the year.
But fluff wise, it isn't 40k.
Its more like _*Superhuman Robot Dudes vs Green Alien Things - The Future*_


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> The game itself looks good, but the fluff is terrible.
> 
> It looks like its just 1 marine tearing apart hundreds of Orks.
> 
> ...


I sense the presence of someone who ain`t read enough novels...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> The game itself looks good, but the fluff is terrible.
> 
> It looks like its just 1 marine tearing apart hundreds of Orks.
> 
> ...





Doelago said:


> I sense the presence of someone who ain`t read enough novels...



What he said.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, i admit i don't read that many.
But you can still sort of see where i am coming from...


Either way, the game looks very impressive visually, and i can't wait to play it.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I just get the feeling it's going to be a little _too_ easy.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, i assume there are higher difficulties anyway, but the Chaos Marines and Daemons should pose a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> But you can still sort of see where i am coming from...


No, I actually cant.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, what a masterpiece of animation, jeeze louise it is bloody (i love it).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't decide whether to get it on Xbox or PC as it feels more of a console game than a PC game to me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*cough*Xbox*cough*


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Once they threw in CSMs and Blood Letters in being killed in masss by a UM I rolled my eyes and looked for something better. Thats UNFLUFFY.

Just like that HORRIBLE SM movie. 10 Rookie UMs and a Captain vs a Warband of BL and DP that already killed a COMAPNY of IF. Yet UMs win rather ez. Fuck you Matt Ward. I know his hand played a role there. "The best among them are the Ultra Marines" uke:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

It looks amazingly good, and for the fluff side of it who cares if its abit unfluffy, its all about the blood and gore, been able to rip to shreds multiple enemies. 

Anyway consoles games have always been about over the top game play , it wouldnt be exciting would it if you could get killed by one or two Orks, youll be forever back and forth between saves and it wouldnt be Warhammer 40k if wasnt over the top. 

We all dont want a repeat of Operation Flashpoint: Dragon rising where everything was to realistic,it wasnt a fun game at all and ended up been to frustrating to play.

The only thing that bugs me is the size of the Lascannon they Obviously have never look at TT to see how big they are, look at the vid on page 3 at time 1.24, hes holding it like a bolter and its not much bigger then one from the looks of it either.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Once they threw in CSMs and Blood Letters in being killed in masss by a UM I rolled my eyes and looked for something better. Thats UNFLUFFY.


So a Captain and two of his mates taking on three of four CSM is unfluffy? 



Warlock in Training said:


> Just like that HORRIBLE SM movie. 10 Rookie UMs and a Captain vs a Warband of BL and DP that already killed a COMAPNY of IF.


You forgot the whole plot there. Or then you never knew about it. The CSM let the Ultras win, so that they could get the friggen Daemon Prince aboard the cruiser and get him the fuck over to Machragge! You know, they LET them win! (apart from the end.) And then there is the fact that the Chaos dudes probably took heavy casualties against the IF as well...



Warlock in Training said:


> Yet UMs win rather ez. Fuck you Matt Ward. I know his hand played a role there. "The best among them are the Ultra Marines" uke:


*smells Ultramarine hater*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It needs a mod. A Project Reality Mod. I'm just hoping when PR2 comes out, that the Black Sand Studio's allow it to be modded.

Just imagine squad based 64x64 with a Leman Russ Punisher trundling along, and then you open up with the mini-gun esque weapon, just tracking back and forth across rooftops as traitor Guardsmen open up with Autocannons and Missiles, when suddenly a traitor manned lascannon pops it open, causing a massive explosion.

Then, a trio of traitor basilisks open fire, crashing apart a formation of chimera's, when a few bombers flying overhead spot them, dropping their payloads on the artillery. A Hydra turret finds them, just as they are flying away - only to be blown out of the air, finishing off the trailer with a Marauder Destroyer flying in low unleashing hell with its trio of twin linked autocannons only to fly off using it's two rear turrets to spray the ground after the attack run.

THAT's a Game I want to play.

Yes, I spent about 10 hours on BF2R last night.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I was brouseing around looking for more information on 40k Space Marine Multi-Player and i found this article. http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...the-original-space-marine-20110629-1gpi6.html

But this is what really got me sold on this game and now i can not wate to play it now.]

Space Marine will run to about 12 hours of single-player action, and will include multiplayer modes, though not all details have been revealed yet. McDermott could tell me that co-op will be in there, but could not tell me any more than that. There will also be competitive team-based multiplayer, and he could confirm that it will include some form of progression system.

Warhammer fans will also be pleased to know that multiplayer will feature a robust armour editor, which will allow you to recreate almost all of your favourite Space Marines, as well as inventing your own. “Games Workshop has given us the freedom to allow players to make their own,” McDermott told me. The game will include a large database of licensed Space Marine emblems and symbols, “so you might not be able to make them exactly the same, but you’ll be able to get pretty close, and some of them will look identical.”:clapping::yahoo::drinks:


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

I find it kinda sad, that they dropped the Squad and RPG elements. Especially a few little RPG Elements to further customize your SpaceMarine would have been neat. 
Oh well, all is forgiven, when I can finally swing that Chainsword 
And at least, you are playing a Captain in the Campaign. That way, I'm not really crunching about him, slaughtering Orks and CSM left and right. When it was first announced, I was afraid, we would start as a Scout, Killing Chaos Generals and HiveTyrants =P


----------

